# Francesco Totti vs Alessandro Del Piero.



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Via, pesante, senza alcun preambolo. Non hanno bisogno di presentazioni. Personalmente il Del Piero di fine anni novanta pre infortunio è stato uno dei migliori calciatori che l'Italia abbia mai visto. Tuttavia la mia preferenza va a Totti. A mio parere ha un bagaglio tecnico migliore, un dribbling più esplosivo, più visione di gioco e più capacità di creare occasioni. Al di là della continuità penso che il picco di Totti sia irraggiungibile dall'ex-capitano bianconero, se non proprio in quelle famose annate. Considero invece il capitano giallorosso il miglior calciatore italiano dell'era moderna escluso l'irraggiungibile Roberto Baggio. Più completo e complessivamente più forte di Del Piero.


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Via, pesante, senza alcun preambolo. Non hanno bisogno di presentazioni. Personalmente il Del Piero di fine anni novanta pre infortunio è stato uno dei migliori calciatori che l'Italia abbia mai visto. Tuttavia la mia preferenza va a Totti. A mio parere ha un bagaglio tecnico migliore, un dribbling più esplosivo, più visione di gioco e più capacità di creare occasioni. Al di là della continuità penso che il picco di Totti sia irraggiungibile dall'ex-capitano bianconero, se non proprio in quelle famose annate. Considero invece il capitano giallorosso il miglior calciatore italiano dell'era moderna escluso l'irraggiungibile Roberto Baggio. Più completo e complessivamente più forte di Del Piero.


 [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ti amo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Agosto 2015)

Sogno un Totti, con i piedi di Baggio e la testa di Del Piero


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2015)

Totti senza se e senza ma.
Del Piero è stato un grandissimo calciatore certo, ma al giallorosso è stato donato quel genio calcistico intuitivo che in pochissimi hanno avuto nella storia di questo sport.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto tantissimo vederlo in una realtà diversa da quella di Roma.


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sogno un Totti, con i piedi di Baggio e la testa di Del Piero


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2015)

Il miglior Del Piero è stato più forte del miglior Totti. Ma Totti è durato molto di più ad alto livello. E' stato più continuo.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sogno un Totti, con i piedi di Baggio e la testa di Del Piero



Che tradotto significherebbe Totti?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Che tradotto significherebbe Totti?



Totti è stato il più completo, ma con un cervello da "pupone" non ha voluto lasciare Roma e in nazionale non si è mai spremuto più di tanto, il suo scandalo rimane il mondiale in Corea in cui litigo anche con Maldini per le sue celebri fughe dal ritiro.

Del Piero oltre che bravo aveva un gran cervello, peccato che alcuni infortuni l'abbiano limitato.

Baggio tecnicamente dava le piste a tutti, ma semplicemente oltre agli infortuni non aveva un fisico da grande atleta, pertanto nelle squadre di club non ha giocato ad alti livelli con continuità, Juve, Milan e Inter lo hanno bocciato è innegabile, però a livello di nazionale ha fatto grandi cose, molto meglio di Del Piero e Totti. Insomma è stato il Rivera di fine secolo


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Totti è stato il più completo, ma con un cervello da "pupone" non ha voluto lasciare Roma e in nazionale non si è mai spremuto più di tanto, il suo scandalo rimane il mondiale in Corea in cui litigo anche con Maldini per le sue celebri fughe dal ritiro.
> 
> Del Piero oltre che bravo aveva un gran cervello, peccato che alcuni infortuni l'abbiano limitato.
> 
> Baggio tecnicamente dava le piste a tutti, ma semplicemente oltre agli infortuni non aveva un fisico da grande atleta, pertanto nelle squadre di club non ha giocato ad alti livelli con continuità, Juve, Milan e Inter lo hanno bocciato è innegabile, però a livello di nazionale ha fatto grandi cose, molto meglio di Del Piero e Totti. Insomma è stato il Rivera di fine secolo



Io stesso ho detto che Baggio è fuori categoria. Lui comunque non fu bocciato dalle tre Big, ma fu masticato e sputato via dal calcio di quell'epoca. Tatticismo eccessivo e moduli troppo stereotipati e schematici. Fissazione assurda per le ali fluidificanti, per la fase difensiva, il supporto dai lati... Chiaramente quando gli allenatori gli chiedevano di fare l'esterno il vecchio Roby faceva di testa sua in campo. Giustamente, aggiungerei. Baggio è stato forse l'unico anarchico con la ragione dalla sua parte e con le capacità per poterselo permettere.

Ritornando in tema, l'hai detto tu stesso. Totti più completo. Oltre che offensivamente è sempre stato mostruoso in fase di regia. Anche ora a fine carriera, da fermo, lo dimostra. Lanci lunghi, filtranti, passaggi a pallonetto... Del Piero non ha mai avuto una simile visione di gioco. Ma soprattutto è stato meno esplosivo ed efficace. Oltretutto sulla testa possiamo essere d'accordo. Ma mi dissocio non poco da un Del Piero a livello morale dopo quanto emerso con calciopoli. La differenza tra i due uomini sta nell'apparenza. Del Piero ha saputo cucirla sul proprio sterno, Totti ha disfatto la tela ogni notte come Penelope. L'ex-bianconero rimane un calciatore eccellente, ma abbastanza distaccato dal duo Totti-Baggio a mio avviso.

Quanto a Totti, visto l'equivoco tattico in attacco, lo arretrerei a centrocampo per le sue ultime due stagioni. Potrebbe essere un ottimo regista proprio per le capacità elencate prima.


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2015)

Del Piero pre infortunio a qualsiasi versione di Totti non gli fa vedere nemmeno la targa


----------



## Eziomare (5 Agosto 2015)

non ho letto gli interventi precedenti, scusate eventuali ripetizioni.
Per me Totti è semplicemente piu' forte, insieme a Kaka' e Zidane è il miglior trequartista puro (quando ancora lo era) che abbia mai visto.
Il Del Piero pre-Udine era perlomeno al livello di Totti, un grande fuoriclasse, peccato che la sorte abbia deciso diversamente... mai stato veramente decisivo il Del Piero post infortunio (giocatore di gran classe, per carità, ma non piu' a quel livello).


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2015)

Totti in una realtà diversa non avrebbe retto la concorrenza..ha vissuto sempre da Re di Roma e in nazionale ha fatto vedere davvero pochissimo risultando il peggiore sia in Corea che in Polonia ovvero nelle due manifestazioni in cui doveva essere il faro..

Sul piano tecnico sono due giocatori troppo diversi, non inganni il 10 sulle spalle di entrambi..Del Piero è sempre stato una seconda punta come Baggio mentre Totti più regista offensivo (poi adattato a fare anche la punta pura ma sempre perché a roma tutto gli ruotava intorno)

Al loro top la differenza è enorme per me: Del Piero pre-infortunio nella stagione '97-'98 era un giocatore del livello di Ronaldo, uno che segna 10 gol in Champions per intenderci (10 golò veri non fatti in tre gare contro i morti) e che partiva da meta campo fumandosi le difese (a 23 anni)..non parliamo poi della decisività di Alex con la Juve guidata a tutti i successi (compreso il suo ultimo scudetto)..Dopo l'infortunio Del Piero ha perso parte del suo potenziale però ha comunque fatto una carriera superiore al romanista, senza contare che Del Piero è sempre stato discusso mentre il pupone di Roma anche quando faceva pena nessuno si è mai permesso di dire che fosse da mettere in discussione..


----------



## davoreb (5 Agosto 2015)

Il problema principale è che il vero del Piero lo abbiamo visto per due anni dal 96 al 98 dove era il vero erede di Baggio. 

Dopo l'infortunio non si è mai neanche avvicinato a quel livello, forse quello era stato anche un anno di grazia.

Totti sicuramente superiore durante la carriera ma c'è da dire che non ha mai avuto concorrenza, questo insieme alla decadenza del campionato italiano gli ha allungato la Carriera, quindi alla fine voto Del Piero.

Baggio è stato anche sfortunato in quanto ha passato i suoi anni migliori alla Juve contro una delle squadre più forti della storia, infatti è arrivato due volte secondo, mettici anche Messi in quella Juve e sarebbe arrivata seconda, fisicamente Baggio aveva una grande potenze nelle gambe, il problema sono gli infortuni che non gli hanno mai permesso di allenarsi correttamente.


----------



## DannySa (5 Agosto 2015)

A Del Piero rimprovero un casino questo gol sbagliato






E' praticamente un europeo buttato considerato che la partita si sarebbe chiusa lì, anche secondo me Del Piero è stato superiore negli anni pre-infortunio ma poi è calato tantissimo (aveva anche due anni in più e una grande Juve alle spalle), non è mai tornato però a giocare a livelli altissimi arrivando poi al mondiale del 2006 come riserva di lusso, Totti si è gestito molto meglio, ha allungato la sua carriera alla Roma (probabilmente fosse andato in qualche top clup europeo a quest'ora si sarebbe già ritirato dal calcio giocato) giocando da fermo da diversi anni, non è da tutti.
Per quanto riguarda il valore tecnico non vedo grossissime differenze, li reputo due giocatori dalla classe incredibile, Del Piero ha qualcosa in più come valore umano mentre Totti lo vedo molto più leader.
Dal 2000 fino al 2006 è sempre stato Totti il giocatore italiano più riconosciuto ad ogni europeo/mondiale, secondo me dice tutto.
E' destino dei più grandi fuoriclasse italiani, arrivano all'apice della carriera, si infortunano, non riescono mai a tornare ai livelli pre-infortunio, a Totti è andata bene perché almeno fino ai 30 e passa anni è riuscito a togliersi grandi soddisfazioni personali seppure non abbia vinto quanto probabilmente avrebbe vinto altrove (tra l'altro ricordo che si parlava di Totti come possibile colpo del Milan negli anni in cui non avevamo rivali e avevamo uno squadrone, fosse arrivato da noi nel 2002 avrebbe stravinto ogni cosa quel Totti).


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2015)

Del Piero ha avuto sicuramente una carriera migliore, grazie soprattutto al fatto di aver giocato nella Juventus. Oltre ad aver vinto molto di più, ha avuto modo si segnare praticamente in tutti i campi più prestigiosi d'Europa e di risultare decisivo in una miriade di partite importanti. Prima dell'infortunio poi era oggettivamente fenomenale. Nel '98 era l'unico a potersi un minimo avvicinare a Ronaldo. Dopo l'infortunio però non c'è stata storia.
Totti negli anni 2000 è stato devastante e ha mostrato una continuità di rendimento straordinaria, sia giocando da trequartista, che da seconda punta, che da centravanti.
Del Piero invece, dopo due anni chiaroscuri (pessimo il primo) con Ancelotti, si è ripreso solo per un biennio con Lippi, ha faticato molto con Capello, ed è tornato ad ottimi livelli con Ranieri, prima del lungo addio andato in scena gli anni successivi.
Nel complesso, Totti ha fatto di più, tant'è che in nazionale ha sempre giocato lui. 
Alla fine è difficile giungere ad un giudizio definitivo. Totti per me in valore assoluto è più forte. Del Piero ha dalla sua una grande carriera a livello continentale, una bacheca prestigiosa e l'alibi di un infortunio che ne ha condizionato drasticamente la carriera.
Io dico Totti, ma posso capire anche gli juventini che parteggiano per il loro capitano (non quelli, e sono il 99% degli juventini, che lo ritengono il giocatore più forte di tutti i tempi). 
Di certo all'orizzonte di giocatori con quella classe cristallina se ne vedono pochi. In Italia 0 proprio, nel mondo pochi, forse nessuno...


----------



## Renegade (8 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Del Piero ha avuto sicuramente una carriera migliore, grazie soprattutto al fatto di aver giocato nella Juventus. Oltre ad aver vinto molto di più, ha avuto modo si segnare praticamente in tutti i campi più prestigiosi d'Europa e di risultare decisivo in una miriade di partite importanti. Prima dell'infortunio poi era oggettivamente fenomenale. Nel '98 era l'unico a potersi un minimo avvicinare a Ronaldo. Dopo l'infortunio però non c'è stata storia.
> Totti negli anni 2000 è stato devastante e ha mostrato una continuità di rendimento straordinaria, sia giocando da trequartista, che da seconda punta, che da centravanti.
> Del Piero invece, dopo due anni chiaroscuri (pessimo il primo) con Ancelotti, si è ripreso solo per un biennio con Lippi, ha faticato molto con Capello, ed è tornato ad ottimi livelli con Ranieri, prima del lungo addio andato in scena gli anni successivi.
> Nel complesso, Totti ha fatto di più, tant'è che in nazionale ha sempre giocato lui.
> ...



Molto completo come sempre


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Molto completo come sempre



Troppo gentile, come sempre


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Del Piero ha avuto sicuramente una carriera migliore, grazie soprattutto al fatto di aver giocato nella Juventus. Oltre ad aver vinto molto di più, ha avuto modo si segnare praticamente in tutti i campi più prestigiosi d'Europa e di risultare decisivo in una miriade di partite importanti. Prima dell'infortunio poi era oggettivamente fenomenale. Nel '98 era l'unico a potersi un minimo avvicinare a Ronaldo. Dopo l'infortunio però non c'è stata storia.
> Totti negli anni 2000 è stato devastante e ha mostrato una continuità di rendimento straordinaria, sia giocando da trequartista, che da seconda punta, che da centravanti.
> Del Piero invece, dopo due anni chiaroscuri (pessimo il primo) con Ancelotti, si è ripreso solo per un biennio con Lippi, ha faticato molto con Capello, ed è tornato ad ottimi livelli con Ranieri, prima del lungo addio andato in scena gli anni successivi.
> Nel complesso, Totti ha fatto di più, tant'è che in nazionale ha sempre giocato lui.
> ...



Sono d'accordo a metà. Per me come picco direi Del Piero (pre 2000), in generale guardando alle carriere Totti (soprattutto dal 2000 in poi).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2015)

Totti ha fatto benissimo anche in Nazionale e se guardiamo ai i Tornei che ha partecipato con la maglia azzurra:

Europeo 2000. Il primo Torneo der pupone ed è stato sicuramente tra i primi 5 dell'Europeo, anzi per me il migliore in assoluto.

Mondiali 2002. Analizzo partite per partita perchè c'è chi dice ha fatto male, secondo me no, anzi, è sempre stato il solito Totti ed è stato parecchio sfortunato.

-Prima partita contro l'Ecuador ha giocato benissimo e ha fatto un grande assist a Vieri sull'1-0. Poi per chi se lo è scordato, ricordo pure una sassata con la palla quasi in mezza altezza da 30 metri.
-Contro la Croazia prende il palo su punizione anche se non ha brillato.
-Messico. Anche li due bei assist, uno ad Inzaghi e l'altro a Montella che l'arbitro annulla. Altri grandi passaggi (un altro sullo stesso Inzaghi che sbaglia avanti al portiere). Un altra bella punizione che per poco non finiva dentro. Poi è vero che si è mangiato un gol.
-Corea Del Sud. Altra grande partita, ridicolizzava i Koreani con tacchi, passaggi alla Totti e dribbling (ricordo un azione dove era partito da centrocampo dribblando 2-3 avversari, poi sbaglia perchè doveva tirare e invece scelse di saltare anche l'ultimo che lo buttò giù).

Europei 2004. Che dire, ha fatto una sola partita bruciandosela sputando all'avversario.

Mondiali 2006. Riesce a recuperare da un brutto infortunio in poco tempo e partecipa al Mondiale con una condizione fisica buonissima giocando parecchi minuti. Abbiamo visto un Totti diverso, sembrava più un regista, dando ottimi risultati a mio avviso. Erano praticamente in due a creare gioco (lui e Pirlo) ed è stato importantissimo per vincere quel Mondiale (anche se giocò male la Finale).
Ghana ottima partita con ordine.
Australia. Beh, entrato a metà secondo tempo, ha spaccato praticamente la partita.
Ucraina bastano i due assist per arrivare ad una bella prestazione.
Contro la Germania non so quanti gol poteva fare Perrotta (ricordo due occasioni sprecate su passaggio di Totti).
Finale ripeto giocò una partita bruttina (5 come voto).


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo a metà. Per me come picco direi Del Piero (pre 2000), in generale guardando alle carriere Totti (soprattutto dal 2000 in poi).



Su quello sono d'accordo. Il Del Piero pre-infortunio era fenomenale. Voglio dire, tre finali di Champions consecutive raggiunte grazie (anche) ai suoi gol, e che gol....
Però anche il Totti del periodo 2000-2007 è stato qualcosa di incredibile. Ricordo ancora quella finale di Coppa Italia contro di noi. Praticamente era Milan vs Totti. Lo stesso nella sfida scudetto 2003-'04, per quanto quella Roma fosse una gran bella squadra.
Resta da un lato il rammarico di averlo visto poco a grandissimi livelli. Però in fondo tutto più giusto e più romantico così.


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2015)

Dico Totti tranquillamente.
Del Piero in nazionale e sempre stato piutosto anonimo.
E vero che quello prima del infortunio sembrava mostruoso.


----------



## juventino (9 Agosto 2015)

Il miglior Del Piero (quello alieno del pre-infortunio) surclassa qualunque versione di Totti. Di sicuro dopo quella maledetta partita di Udine nel 98 Alex ha perso moltissimo e ci ha messo quasi due anni per tornare a livelli buoni (la stagione 1999-00 e la prima metà della 2000-01 furono oscene, la rinascita cominciò da quel famoso gol col Bari), ma quasi mai paragonabili a quelli della versione 1994-98. E se devo essere onesto il Del Piero 2001-09 (la sua carriera ad alti livelli è praticamente terminata nel 2008-09, poi è stato solo un addio rinviato di un paio di stagioni), per quanto sia stato un giocatore di grande classe, è inferiore a Totti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Alessandro Del Piero


Non c'è gara assolutamente, se avesse giocato nella Roma giocherebbe ancora pure lui


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Alessandro Del Piero
> 
> 
> Non c'è gara assolutamente, se avesse giocato nella Roma giocherebbe ancora pure lui



.


----------



## Torros (9 Agosto 2015)

Totti assolutamente, Del Piero non mi è mai piaciuto molto.
Totti è classe pura, è rimasto un fuoriclasse anche quando ha perso l'atletismo, Del Piero dopo l'infortunio è rimasto un grande giocatore ma non più a quei livello
Certamente Del Piero era più esplosivo e atletico di Totti, ma sicuramente aveva meno genio calcistico e per me un tocco di palla inferiore. 

Cmq per me il nuovo Totti già esiste, il 10 colombiano del Real gli assomiglia molto secondo me.


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Totti: 10
Del Piero: 6

Siamo equilibratissimi finora.


----------

